# Aussenborder Kühlung



## Shimanoxt (2. April 2017)

Hallo,

nach ca. einem Jahr standzeit habe ich gestern mein Boot zu Wasser gelassen und wollte gucken ob alles funktioniert, da wir demnächst los wollen.
Nun habe ich festgestellt das der Motor keine Kühlung hates kam also kein Wasser raus. Ich habe dann geguckt ob ein steinchen im Schlauch sitzt was angesaugt wurde, dem war aber nicht so. Dann habe ich das Boot wieder raus und den Impeller nachgeschaut der sollte noch funktionieren, habe dann mit Druckluft durchgepustet und da kam richtig Mumpe raus. Die Kühlung läuft jetzt wieder, nun zu meiner Frage, dürfte ich den Motor in ein Behälter stellen das Wasser mit Zitronensäure dosieren und den Motor etwas länger laufen laufen damit der Kanal frei wird?
Habe einen Yamaha 2 takt 15 PS älteres Modell von 97.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## gründler (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Kühlung*

https://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=192045


#h


----------



## Shimanoxt (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Kühlung*

Dankeschön#h


----------



## Fidde (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Kühlung*

Vorher noch den Thermostat ausbauen, dann wird es auch was.:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. April 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Kühlung*

Zitronensäure würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, da ist Amidosulfonsäure besser geeignet. Wie bereits gesagt, Thermostat raus und dann kannst du mittels externer Pumpe schön durchlaufen lassen (dann brauchst du nicht soviel Säure und der Motor muss nicht laufen).


----------



## fischbär (3. April 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Kühlung*

Nimm Entkalker aus dem Laden auf Amidosulfonsäurebasis. Da sind Korrosionshemmer drin!


----------



## fischbär (6. April 2017)

*AW: Aussenborder Kühlung*

Apropos: für Heimanwendungen kann man auch 0.5% Esbit als Korrosionsschutz mit rein tun. Sollte aber sofort benutzt werden, hält nicht lange.


----------

